# 60's(???) Murray help needed.



## fordmike65 (Dec 18, 2015)

So, as always I've waited until the last minute to get something together. I picked this bike up a couple years ago for my little nephew(Now 4yrs old) and am hoping to get it going for his birthday. So far I have an NOS seat & some grips on the way. I'm thinking I can swap in a modern 16" coaster wheelset since there seems to be enough room for pneumatic tires. Anyone know what this lever coming out of the BB is? And what the hole in the rear fender is for? I'm afraid I'm missing some parts. If so, can I convert it and use a conventional rear coaster hub?? Thanks in advance for the help. Mike


Yes, I know the fork/bars need to be rotated. Pics from original sale thread.









Anyone know what this lever coming out of the BB is? And what the hole in the rear fender is for? I'm afraid I'm missing some parts. If so, can I convert it and use a conventional rear coaster hub?? Thanks in advance for the help. Mike


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 18, 2015)

Could it be a mechanical brake ? Rod attached to something which uses friction on the rear tire ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 18, 2015)

That's what I'm thinking. I just unearthed it from the depths of my storage unit where it's been buried for over 2yrs, so I haven't touched it yet. I'll tear into the BB & see what's going on tonight. Hoping someone here has one or some info/pics.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 18, 2015)

Found this crusty one, but no other pics or info.





And this one that's a lil different with a fake tank topbar, but looks like the same crankset.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 18, 2015)

Think it's in there somewhere.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 19, 2015)

I had a feeling this thing had a coaster brake built into the BB...


----------

